# Some new pictures of my celtic litter...



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Some of you here might remember me posting pictures of my latest litter here this spring. For you who don't, here's a reminder (they are all 12 weeks at these pictures):

Brennan:









Aislinn:









Bronwyn:









Aidan:









Kellin:









Well, since I promised to show more pictures of them later on, I thought you would like to see how they look now!

Brennan, here 7 months old:








Brennan, or "Moses" as he is called now, was a real shy boy when I had him, he was so calm and mellow. But the instance he moved to his new home, he turned to a real thoughie and a little mischief! :lol: Not at all shy anymore, but really outgoing and attention-seeking. He's so lovely!

Aislinn, here 7 months:








Aislinn, my little sweetheart, she was a darling. It was so hard letting her go. She moved to Norway to a breeder, and she has been to her first show a couple of months ago, it went really well! She is sooo pretty, I really like the way she's developing. If only the ears comes down a little on her head, she's perfect!

Bronwyn, here 7 months:








Bronwyn, who was the second biggest kitten in the litter, is still growing heavy! And such a fur she has gotten! She has also been to a couple of shows, wich went well, and I think her owner is going to take her again soon. It's so exciting!

Aidan, here 6 months:








I haven't gotten any recent picture of Aidan, but I'm hoping to get some soon. He's doing well in France, his family really adore him! 

Kellin, here 7 months:








I went to visit Kellin a couple of weeks ago, and he has grown this big!  He has the opportunity to go outside (in leash) almost every day, and I could tell that he loved it! He has a wonderful home!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Wow 8O , they've gotten so big  , lovely!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

they are just so beautiful!!!! :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What lovely babies!


----------



## MushroomFarie (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow. Those are beautiful babies. The 8th one down looks like Suzy. (a pregnant kitty I rescued.)


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

Ill take one of each please lol....so pretty


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Still loving Aislinn!!!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They're adorable!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Gosh, they really are a beautiful bunch


----------



## Frenchy (May 12, 2006)

Aislinn is lovely!! I love that you've kept in touch with their new owners to make sure your kitties are doing well.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

wow... stunning!!!!

Kellin is by far the most beautiful to me.. and also Browyn.

I love the names too, very unusual.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

I finally got some new picutres of Aidan too! He's soo handsome!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Those cats are all stunning!!!


----------



## saffron (Jan 14, 2005)

beautiful cats


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

The pictures of Aidan I show in the earlier post are new for today! He is 9 months old in the pictures, and he's just sooo beautiful!

Here is a new picture of Bronwyn aswell:


----------



## SyrisIsABully (Oct 20, 2006)

Kellin is my favourite!! They are all gorgeous though...what kind of cats are these?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

SyrisIsABully said:


> Kellin is my favourite!! They are all gorgeous though...what kind of cats are these?


They are ragdolls!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG! They are BEAUTIFUL!! I have never seen markings like that!


----------

